# Naming a Wizard...



## Dr.Dorkness (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm having a Little trouble naming one of my wizards. But first let me tell you a bit more about my wizards. In my world there are five wizards. They are humans with graet magical power. which is extrordinary, why? Because humans do not posses magic in my world. Though humans have the ability to learn the ways of magic and there are mages and ilusionists among them. But they do not use "real" magic. 

Now, back to the wizards. I made some naming rules for the wizards. First off, they have their given names. But these are not their real names. Their real names or magic names, so to speak, are reavieled to them later in their lives. 

Secondly, their real names always start with an "M" and have "th" in them for males, "v" for females. 

Thirdly, they are given a title by their familiars.

Here is what I have so far:

Merlinthius, the First. (yes this is after Merlin. Cliche! open for other sugestions)

Masthin, of the Olden.

Mairth of the Red Dawn.

Meave of the Wandering Sky.

now the problem is the dark/evil wizard. Or at least she is considered evil by the other wizards because she uses dark magic. She is also called the Necromancer by the commoners. This because she also raises the dead from their graves. Not much is known about her at this time. except that she is pretty, has black hair, has a raven as her familiar and that she is the great grand daughter of Mairth. (wizards are some what immortal...) Oh, and she is about three hundred years old. 

I had thought to call her Minnerva. which has the right feeling to it. But something does not feel right about it... and I still don't have a title for her.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## saraliz78 (May 16, 2013)

My vote is for Meave, because it is reminiscent of Maeve, and also because it rhymes with "weave," which could call to mind weaving a spell, etc.


----------



## Asura Levi (May 16, 2013)

Question: This four name list is the wizard you named already or options to name the one you are having problem (I believe the former but asking doesn't hurt).

In the case of the former, and by what you said of the fifth wizard being a woman, I would risk Maiven? I know, very poor, who would guess that mixing Maid(en) and Raven would end becoming a nice name. No one, because it didn't.

The thing is that your rules limit the options quite well. No space to tweaking/relaxing them a bit?


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2013)

The name Minerva is Roman--it is the name of the Roman goddess of war, wisdom, and (oddly enough) weaving. I'm sure you've seen some pictures of her. She is often depicted wearing a helmet and weilding a spear. Her Greek counterpart (which the Romans swiped and pretty much just renamed Minerva) is Athena.
I think Minerva is a great name for a dark wizard...it seems to just scream _power._


----------



## Ireth (May 16, 2013)

I once had a necromancer RP character named Minerva... shame her plotline never got off the ground.


----------



## shangrila (May 16, 2013)

I think Minerva works well. Like Tom said, it just sounds powerful.

As far as a title, I'd just play around with it. You already seem to have a good idea of how to create unique ones (Wandering Sky is pretty cool) so I don't think you need much help from us in that regard.

That said, if you are looking for suggestions...
Minerva of the Slow Wind
Minerva of the Low Smile
Minerva of the Tainted Dream
Minerva of the Rising Call


----------



## Asura Levi (May 16, 2013)

Damn, so famous and I didn't remember it. Hehe, Minerva of the Tainted Dream is quite awesome. Fits well with her 'dark' aspect.


----------



## Mindfire (May 16, 2013)

Minerva of the Sad Flute? (Rep if you can guess the movie that inspired it)

Minerva of the Raven's Call
Minerva of the Dark Wind
Minerva of the Black Water


----------



## Asura Levi (May 16, 2013)

The Warriors Way (or code), don't remember very well. A film about the best samurai/ninja of japan who flees with a baby he was bond to kill to western usa.


----------



## Mindfire (May 16, 2013)

Wow. That movie's pretty obscure. I didn't think anyone would get it. Nice job.


----------



## Addison (May 17, 2013)

I agree with Minerva. It seems to fit.


----------



## Kahle (May 17, 2013)

"Myrrdin" was the archaic form of Merlin, if you want to keep the reference, initial letter, but not build off Merlin's name so directly. I think it meant "sea fortress".
-Myrrdith
-Myrthdin
-Mythin
-Myrdinth
No "th" for Meave? Maybe "Meavinth", or "Meathiv"?

As for the female...Odin's ravens were Huginn (thought) and Muninn (mind). Maybe build off that and Mairth. Then incorperate the red of her father's title and the raven?
-Vairinn of the Crimson Feather
-Vairthin of the Piercing Eye
-Vunith of the Slumbering Dusk


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Jun 3, 2013)

Kahle said:


> "Myrrdin" was the archaic form of Merlin, if you want to keep the reference, initial letter, but not build off Merlin's name so directly. I think it meant "sea fortress".
> -Myrrdith
> -Myrthdin
> -Mythin
> ...



Thank for the great refrences. 

As for Meave. She has no "th" because she is also a female. So 3 male wizards and 2 female


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Jun 13, 2013)

Kahle said:


> "Myrrdin" was the archaic form of Merlin, if you want to keep the reference, initial letter, but not build off Merlin's name so directly. I think it meant "sea fortress".
> -Myrrdith
> -Myrthdin
> -Mythin
> ...



An other question about Merlin. A white stag is his symbol, right? or is represented by one? 
Just trying to figure out what familiar he has


----------



## karim (Jun 27, 2013)

you might need to think about changing your rules or something just for a little flixibality in names really but thats my opinion


----------



## Trick (Jun 28, 2013)

What about Minvera? Or Malvaera? etc

They sound like Minnerva a bit but stand alone as well.

Edit: Perhaps M....v... of the Black Dawn or Black Dusk? Since her ancestor is of the Red Dawn and she's a Necromancer, a decidedly Black alignment? I like 'of the Black Dusk' because it implies impending doom and chronologically fits with the ancestor too, but that's just me...

Good luck choosing a name!


----------



## Trick (Jun 28, 2013)

Dr.Dorkness said:


> An other question about Merlin. A white stag is his symbol, right? or is represented by one?
> Just trying to figure out what familiar he has



Actually I've heard his symbol/familiar is a bird, the Merlin actually. It has another name I can't remember though.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 28, 2013)

If she's mean/evil she ought to have the letters K and R in her name as well. I feel those contribute to a harsher more edgy sound which fits an evil character. Minerva is a good name, but to me it's more of a mystic/dark name rather than actually evil. Minerva is someone who works in the shadows, with questionable methods and while she may not be good she will at least strive for balance the way she sees it.

Other suggestions:
 - Mivrokyn
 - Mekrova/Markova
 - Mokrave
 - Mjortveen

Titles:
...of the Final Embrace
...of Memories Lost
...of the Absent Friends
...of the Last Step
...the Last
...the Other
...of the Lost Sheep


Then again, Minerva IS an awesome name.


----------



## Trick (Jun 28, 2013)

ooh, Mekrova, I like that


----------



## Foah (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd say Minerva/Minnerva is a great name aswell. Only concern I have about your wizards and magicians here, is that you have a set number of 5. Coincidently, or purposefully, there are also a set number of 5 wizards/istari in J.R.R. Tolkien's world. If coincidental, and if you can argue for the use of exactly 5 wizards then there shouldn't be any issues whatsoever, but I'd suggest you be a bit cautious as to not be too influenced by Tolkien to the point where the similarities are too many


----------

